# QT17 Snowblower mounting



## jjinmaine (Jan 10, 2005)

I have a QT17 with a model 19240 snowblower, it looks like a GV after the number 19240. I would like to find a manual or a picture of the mounting system. I don`t think that I have all the parts.:F4:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi jjinmaine, welcome to TF!

I haven't found a manual yet (still looking) but did find a pic. It doesn't show much detail. Does this look like what you have?
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4972>


----------



## jcacasse (Aug 13, 2004)

jjinmaine,
The 19240 hook up is posted at :
bolensjacques.tripod.com/Attachment/

Jacques


----------

